# Review Richmond Artifex M390



## Dave Martell

[video=youtube;y8j5aOVRffc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8j5aOVRffc[/video]


----------



## knyfeknerd

I haven't even watched the video yet, but I had to do a double take when I saw this posted by Dave!


----------



## labor of love

i liked the video. this guy cracked me up in his last youtube vid about kens stones, but here he gives a calm, well explained breakdown of why the m390 artifex is an underachiever.


----------



## knyfeknerd

This guy is the Scorsese of hand-knife monologues. 
What does he really look like?
It's killing me!


----------



## chinacats

Sounds like the knives have really improved.


----------



## Brad Gibson

So disappointing that these are being pushed on young cooks as inexpensive quality knives when they suck this bad. It aggravates me.


----------



## franzb69

cliff stamp. lol.

that guy.... =D


----------



## 99Limited

chinacats said:


> Sounds like the knives have really improved.



Yeah, from "horrible" aka the Original Richmond Addict to just "pretty bad" aka Richmond Artifex M390. :scratchhead:


----------



## Drum N Baste

Thanks for the video. Though I don't know if I can say I trust the reviewer as an expert (without learning a bit more), he certainly sounds convincing and as if he knows his stuff. I've waited through multiple iterations of Richmond's knives as the kinks are worked out; seems like it would be best to wait a bit longer.


----------



## mr drinky

knyfeknerd said:


> This guy is the Scorsese of hand-knife monologues.
> What does he really look like?
> It's killing me!



He is rather intriguing, and the dirty sweat pants with hole and flannel shirt just adds to the mystery a bit. I like the thoroughness of the review though. I trust him more than the legions of 'knifefans' who put up the glowing reviews without much thought at all. 

On that note, were the AEB-L Artifex knives any better? Or has anyone tried one out? 

k.


----------



## knyfeknerd

mr drinky said:


> On that note, were the AEB-L Artifex knives any better? Or has anyone tried one out?
> 
> k.


I worked on one for a friend and it was horrendous. Terrible HT, not really sure about the quality of the steel to begin with as it was very "rusty".


----------



## Timthebeaver

mr drinky said:


> On that note, were the AEB-L Artifex knives any better?
> 
> k.



A picture is worth a thousand words.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...n-vs-Forschner?p=213536&viewfull=1#post213536


----------



## Zwiefel

knyfeknerd said:


> I worked on one for a friend and it was horrendous. Terrible HT, not really sure about the quality of the steel to begin with as it was very "rusty".



Rusty? perhaps the only word I didn't expect to see.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Cliff Stamp is famous for reviewing knives (all kinds), brutal honesty and lack of favoritism. If I recall it correctly, he is a physicist.

Scary guy for knife makers out there. Monotonous voice and compete absence of emotion, makes it even scarier. 

M


----------



## bkultra

He (Cliff Stamp) also has his own forum, since he was kicked from BF. Though it lacks the fun responses he use to get on BF


----------



## Asteger

If I can wade in, it was an entertaining review - in ways. Cliff Stamp (if that is who it is) was wearing somewhat soiled clothes (though that's fine) and, yes absolutely, gave a very dry and thorough critique of this knife. I kind of wonder if anyone who was interested in buying it would actually care to watch more than a minute or two, and if it might only be the Artiflex enemies that would see it all through. (Probably.) Also, as CS clearly wasn't digging it I found myself wondering why he didn't just pack it in after a minute or two. He actually seemed to still be giving it the benefit of the doubt by the time he concluded. Scientific method?


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm no Cliff Stamp fan. Over the years I've seen him jump to conclusions or simply damn knives for not reaching a potential that he deems appropriate. I'm no scientist, he is, so it's not so good when I can easily spot the holes in his reviews. 

I'm sure he's right on here though. LOL


----------



## stereo.pete

I have never heard of Cliff but I am a fan, check out this video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4LMFBaYIns


----------



## Dave Martell

stereo.pete said:


> I have never heard of Cliff but I am a fan, check out this video...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4LMFBaYIns




Great humor eh? 


@3:10 - Looks like a typical US custom made kitchen knife :wink:


----------



## Don Nguyen

Oh my god that was one of the most hilarious videos I have seen.


----------



## mr drinky

Asteger said:


> ...I kind of wonder if anyone who was interested in buying it would actually care to watch more than a minute or two, and if it might only be the Artiflex enemies that would see it all through. (Probably.)



Not necessarily the case. I am no fan or enemy really -- I don't care to think in those terms. With that said, I stupidly recommended someone try the AEB-L version a while back when they asked me for a knife under $100 and after seeing this, I now feel like crap. So I am probably going to have to pony up and buy them a replacement knife to make things right again. After seeing the photos and this video I would simply not recommend this knife to anyone at this point. Even if some turn out 'ok', the variable quality should be enough to scare most people off -- unless Ken finish sharpens it I guess 

k.


----------



## labor of love

Smashing kens sharpening stones was pretty epic. I would like to see more of that!


----------



## tk59

stereo.pete said:


> I have never heard of Cliff but I am a fan, check out this video...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4LMFBaYIns



I've always appreciated Cliff Stamp's contributions. However, weak they might have been, other's contributions were weaker, in general. That said, that's the first CS video I've ever seen and it was hilarious. :thumbsup: On another note, I received a Richmond Ultimatum in M390 a while back. I can confirm the steel is fairly wear resistant and that the grind was $hit. The knife was bent significantly. The tip was ground very thin while the other two thirds of the length were hardly ground at all. The handle was too small and it was really couldn't be called a "cutter" awful or otherwise. I've since reground the knife. It is shorter but cuts a lot better and I'll be sending it off to its owner after the WCG.


----------



## Zwiefel

I just love how our membership takes products like this and with a bit of effort turns them in to the best tool they can be. Can't fix the HT of course...but probably a decent value for the price at this point.



tk59 said:


> I've always appreciated Cliff Stamp's contributions. However, weak they might have been, other's contributions were weaker, in general. That said, that's the first CS video I've ever seen and it was hilarious. :thumbsup: On another note, I received a Richmond Ultimatum in M390 a while back. I can confirm the steel is fairly wear resistant and that the grind was $hit. The knife was bent significantly. The tip was ground very thin while the other two thirds of the length were hardly ground at all. The handle was too small and it was really couldn't be called a "cutter" awful or otherwise. I've since reground the knife. It is shorter but cuts a lot better and I'll be sending it off to its owner after the WCG.


----------



## bikehunter

I've found, in general, Cliff Stamp to be honest, straight forward and generally more knowledgeable than most, not withstanding....frequently a PIA. I know nothing about this knife, and frankly am not even tempted to find out about it on a personal level.


----------



## bikehunter

Thinking it over, must add....the idea that Cliff Stamp has ANY sense of humor of any kind, however condescending. was so surprising that I found myself quite entertained by the video. l-)


----------



## Zwiefel

Did the accent seem affected to anyone else?


----------



## bikehunter

Zwiefel said:


> Did the accent seem affected to anyone else?



Not really. Why should it?


----------



## statusquo

Sounds like Newfie accent


----------



## bikehunter

OK. I wouldn't recognize that if my life depended on it...nor would it make any difference in my opinion of his knife review. Shrug


----------



## andre s

I was watching and said to myself...this guy sounds like a newfie (atlantic canada talk+ type of humor). Then I thought i heard a caper accent. Online info seems to imply that he's from the rock. There are a few newfies on this forum and they could probably confirm "legitimacy" more than i can. In any event, hilarious. 
Thanks stereo.pete. I had a good laugh


----------



## Crothcipt

stereo.pete said:


> I have never heard of Cliff but I am a fan, check out this video...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4LMFBaYIns



I started laughing when he almost needed a tetanus(?) shot. Then I couldn't stop. I wanted to see if wd-40 would have worked there, might have needed more.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

mr drinky said:


> Not necessarily the case. I am no fan or enemy really -- I don't care to think in those terms. With that said, I stupidly recommended someone try the AEB-L version a while back when they asked me for a knife under $100 and after seeing this, I now feel like crap. So I am probably going to have to pony up and buy them a replacement knife to make things right again. After seeing the photos and this video I would simply not recommend this knife to anyone at this point. Even if some turn out 'ok', the variable quality should be enough to scare most people off -- unless Ken finish sharpens it I guess
> 
> k.



FWIW, he doesn't think the AEB-L version is as bad as the M390. There is another video about sharpening the Artifex, and I found this exchange in the comments:

Mike Boutwell
_"Thanks for recommending these Artiflex knives. I have these on my buy list since I wont spend a huge amount of money and those AEB-L knives should feel right at home being&#65279; users in my kitchen!"_

Reply · Cliff Stamp 
_"Yes, they are a pretty decent deal for a small shop type production knife. I&#65279; had some issues with the m390 one I had but I don't think you would have similar with the AEB-L version."_

Here's the video;

[video=youtube;qLGcISFqEtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLGcISFqEtc[/video]


----------



## Zwiefel

bikehunter said:


> OK. I wouldn't recognize that if my life depended on it...nor would it make any difference in my opinion of his knife review. Shrug



Certainly it wouldn't make any difference. But given that it was a comedy bit, and that his accent seemed to both shift and be much stronger than in his serious reviews, it was notable. Also, I couldn't place it...the best I could do was NZ/UK blend, but I knew that wasn't right.


----------



## Mrmnms

Just curious if anybody here has first hand experience with one these knives. I also wonder if any competent sharpener here would consider using a junk coarse stone and a King 1000 to reset bevels and sharpen a knife made with m390.


----------



## James

I've used one for about two weeks. I agree with Cliff Stamp's assessment; edge retention is on par/worse than the vg10 in my hattori hd and the knife is really really thick behind the edge. It resembles a western deba more than a gyuto OTB. The steel is extremely abrasion resistant, but not impossible to deal with. I thinned and set the bevels with a bester 500. If you're thinking about one, might want to skip it.


----------



## Mrmnms

Thanks James, I've used diamond plates and stones on a few m390 knives successfully . I have a sweet custom ordered made with it. I was really just wondering if the comments regarding these were a result of animosity or reality. I observed the ridicule of another knife made from Aeb-l that I've had a little experience with. Took me about 15 to 20 minutes to turn the stock edge into a fine one. I'm sure any number of members could do it in half that time.


----------



## labor of love

aeb-l must really be hit or miss. ive used some in the 300-400 dollar range that have been disappointing.


----------



## Asteger

Accent - doesn't sound Newfie to me, b'y! Sounds more NE US somewhere-ish.



Zwiefel said:


> I couldn't place it...the best I could do was NZ/UK blend, but I knew that wasn't right.



Not even close!


----------



## tk59

Mrmnms said:


> Just curious if anybody here has first hand experience with one these knives. I also wonder if any competent sharpener here would consider using a junk coarse stone and a King 1000 to reset bevels and sharpen a knife made with m390.


I did multiple resets on this knife with a few different stones in the 400-1.2k range (although no King) and I didn't have any problems with any of them. I bet a King is fine.


----------



## Mrmnms

tk59 said:


> I did multiple resets on this knife with a few different stones in the 400-1.2k range (although no King) and I didn't have any problems with any of them. I bet a King is fine.



Thank you Tk


----------



## stevenStefano

Asteger said:


> Accent - doesn't sound Newfie to me, b'y! Sounds more NE US somewhere-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close!



Sounds Irish to me


----------



## Salty dog

Sounds like a canuck to me.


----------



## gine

Salty dog said:


> Sounds like a canuck to me.



Canucks suck!, I mean the hockey team.


----------



## bikehunter

Why is this important again?


----------



## gine

It's not important, but a fact.


----------



## bikehunter

Then, why are we still talking about it?


----------



## chinacats

Danny_Harris said:


> I've held up through different cycles of Richmond's blades as the wrinkles are worked out.....



That's a nice way of putting it. Maybe just a few more years and the wrinkles will only be little bumps.


----------



## jai

Brad Gibson said:


> So disappointing that these are being pushed on young cooks as inexpensive quality knives when they suck this bad. It aggravates me.


 tbh at the end of the day these young cooks most of the time want a good knife but dont even want to sharpen or research into knivesand they juzt buy what sounds good they kind of dont deserve something great. but i do agree with you aswell


----------



## perneto

Look, a good use for a Richmond knife!

http://www.chefsteps.com/activities/low-temp-dungeness-crab


----------

